# Idee für Volleyballforum Logo



## josDesign (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe tutorial.de-Gommunity!

Ich möchte für Österreich ein Volleyballforum eröffnen und bin gerade dabei ein Logo zu entwerfen...

Das ganze nennt sich VolleyBoard.at mit dem "Slogan" Austrian Volleyball Community.

Ich habe mal einen Entwurf aber ich denke es fehlt noch das gewisse etwas...

Evtl kann man irgend ein Volleyballnetz und einen smashenden Spieler in S/W einfügen in die Schrift oder so

Was meint ihr? Wäre erfreut darüber!

LieGrü
jos


----------



## metty (23. Juni 2006)

Bis auf die Typo von "Volleyboard.at" gefällt es mir schon recht gut.

Wenn du mehr Schwung oder Dynamik in das Logo bringen willst, würde ich vielleicht ein paar kurvige Linien ziehen, die andeuten, dass der Ball fliegt.

Muss es denn schwarz/weiß sein? Wirkt ein wenig trist, findest du nicht auch?

Viele Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## josDesign (23. Juni 2006)

Das stimmt schon... wie meinst du das mit den Farben? Ich tndiere in die Farben blau, gelb,oder und weis... Weil auch ein evtl.  zukünftiger Hauptsponsor diese Farben besitzt....


----------



## thecamillo (6. Juli 2006)

Ich würde den ZAB noch erhöhen und die Subheadline auf die Breite der Grundline der Headline spationieren. In Potoshop CS kannste auch Text optisch und nicht metrisch 
ausrichten lassen!


----------

